# Pancakes: Good or bad BB food



## Flex (Oct 2, 2003)

I recently bought this pancake mix. Its called "Krusteaz light and fluffy pancakes". You mix 1/2 cup mix w/ 3/4 water, stir, put on pan, and 2 min later you have great pancakes.

I usually eat 2 servings (1 cup mix), and with a protien shake, i consider that a nice meal.

Here's the important ingredients....per serving (1/2 cup)
Fat 3g
Chol 10mg
Sodium 580mg
Carb 47g
Sugar 11g
protien 7g

I've been eating 2 serv per day at once. I make it all at once and it comes out one huge, beautiful pancake.
Obviously there's a lot of sodium, but are these bad for me?
I know the syrup i put on on it has a ton of sugar, but right now i'm not afraid of a little fat. I'm bulking, and somehow i'm eating like a pig, putting on weight, yet my waist is getting leaner and i'm getting more ripped as well.

Anyone have input?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 2, 2003)

Umm, most likey NOT.  If the first 5 ingredients say Flour, corn syrup or sugar then its no good.


----------



## Flex (Oct 2, 2003)

bleached flour is the first ingredient....i just figured since its low fat and high carb it would be a good "meal" for me...


----------



## Jodi (Oct 2, 2003)

Not all carbs are created equal.    Fat is not your enemy either.  You should be getting a balance of clean carbs and EFA's in your diet whether bulking or cutting.

Oats, sweet potatoes, brown rice, lentils, legumes, fiberous veggies.... those are clean carbs.  Not pancake mix.

Read these threads


----------



## Flex (Oct 2, 2003)

i eat oats, rice, veggies etc. everyday. i just figured since i need to eat high carb/high protein low fat i would eat these, and enjoy them as well. 

so far my diet is working. like i said, i keep putting on weight, yet i am getting leaner as well.....


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 2, 2003)

How about whole wheat flour?  Obviously it's a lot better than white flour, but how does it stack up as a carb?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 2, 2003)

Are you bulking........lol

Trust me, pancakes just don't work......I love panckes/waffles and I am always trying to figure out how I can fit them in my diet....they just don't work......sometimes on a refeed though.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 2, 2003)

I've read buckwheat flour is good.


----------



## Flex (Oct 2, 2003)

ya pfunk, im bulking.

i was 205 in may. 210 in august. now i'm up to 216/217. like i said, i'm getting leaner also.....go figure....


----------



## P-funk (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeah, that is what I heard also.....if that is the case then I am going to the store to get buckwheat pancakes for my real bulk after I get back from vegas.......mmmmmm....pancackes.

I wonder about multigrain pancakes/waffles???

Damn, I love that stuff, I wish I had the guts to eat it every day, heck once a week would be nice.......I can;t remember the last time I ate pancackes or waffles??  lol...that needs to change.


----------



## Flex (Oct 2, 2003)

haha...ya they are soooooooooo good.

i have a very fast metab, so even though i eat like a pig, weight comes on very slowly.....


----------



## Jodi (Oct 2, 2003)

Vegas - Breaky Buffet   We are going to stuff ourselves silly of pancakes and waffles 

Buckwheat is only 55 on GI

Buckwheat Info

Here is another


----------



## P-funk (Oct 2, 2003)

No way.........I am to scared of what would happen if I eat pancakes.....lol


----------



## Jodi (Oct 2, 2003)

What your not eating pancakes and waffles in Vegas?


----------



## sara (Oct 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> How about whole wheat flour?  Obviously it's a lot better than white flour, but how does it stack up as a carb?



Sprouted Flour is better, but I can't find it around here 
Right Jodi?


----------



## sara (Oct 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I've read buckwheat flour is good.



So, buckwheat or Sproted Flour?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 3, 2003)

I make real yummy pancakes out of 7 whites, 2 yolks, 1/2 cup oatmeal and sweetner. Wisk it all a little and cook on medium heat! I swear, they are really yummy


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Sprouted Flour is better, but I can't find it around here
> Right Jodi?


I havn't researched Sprouted flour but Buckwheat flour is great.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Oct 3, 2003)

buckwheat all the way,,, it has tons of protein !!!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Oct 3, 2003)

whole grain buckwheat Kasha is amazing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 3, 2003)

If your going to have pancakes, post workout would be the time to have them. I have tried buckwheat pancakes and they are hard to eat, better have alot of water with you.

Metrx used to make awesome protein pancakes, I don't think they make them anymore.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 3, 2003)

In pumping iron, they eat steak, eggs and pancakes for breakfast!  And tons of it! The carbs can help fuel your workouts. A whole wheat would be better for watching waistline! But if trying to gain muscle, I'd throw a few in.


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 3, 2003)

Amen to that brother! all those guys back then were big and lean and they ate until the cows came home and they trained their ass off, that is why they didn't get fat.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

Your typical BB cannot get away with pancakes.   

Not everyone is an Arnold.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 3, 2003)

Not me, I had a PB&J sandwich every day for about 10 days and gained an inch on my waist, no milk either. This brings me back to my hypoglycemic events during my childhood and it tells me my body is pretty sensative to what carbs and when.

Pancakes? I wish, maybe if I were 260 pounds I could do that.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> buckwheat all the way,,, it has tons of protein !!!



Is it a complete protein by itself?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

It contains 8 essential amino acids. 

Buckwheat Flour/1/4 cup
Calories 101 
Total fat (g) 0.9 
Saturated fat (g) 0.2 
Monounsaturated fat (g) 0.3 
Polyunsaturated fat (g) 0.3 
Dietary fiber (g) 3 
Protein (g) 4 
Carbohydrate (g) 21 
Cholesterol (mg) 0 
Sodium (mg) 3 
Magnesium (mg) 75 
Manganese (mg) 0.6

Buckwheat Groats/1 cup cooked
Calories 155 
Total fat (g) 1 
Saturated fat (g) 0.2 
Monounsaturated fat (g) 0.3 
Polyunsaturated fat (g) 0.3 
Dietary fiber (g) 4.5 
Protein (g) 6 
Carbohydrate (g) 33 
Cholesterol (mg) 0 
Sodium (mg) 7 
Magnesium (mg) 86 
Manganese (mg) 0.7


----------



## donescobar2000 (Oct 3, 2003)

I make waffles and pancake out of Oat Flour or Pure Wheat Flour.  They come out great.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Oct 3, 2003)

pancakes, definitely bad !!


the best way to consume buckwheat is whole grain cooked rather than in flour form.


----------



## sara (Oct 3, 2003)

I'll start looking for buckwheat (to make my muffins)


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 5, 2003)

Since Flex started this thread and got pancakes in my head, this morning after an intense leg workout, instead of having my dextrose with my whey, I had the whey alone and went straight to Perkins and had awesome blueberry pancakes, great post workout (especially legs) carbs, and delicous too.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Oct 5, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## leg_press (Oct 5, 2003)

People, people, people, aren't we forgetting something here. Arnie ate pancakes & steaks because he was on steriods


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by leg_press *_
> People, people, people, aren't we forgetting something here. Arnie ate pancakes & steaks because he was on steriods




Think about what you said again..................now doesn't that sound silly?


----------



## Flex (Oct 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturalguy *_
> Think about what you said again..................now doesn't that sound silly?



It sounds awfully silly to me.....

They ate pancakes and steak cuz there on steroids? So if they werent, they wouldnt eat pancakes and steak? WTF?

How good are they naturalguy......good source of high carbs and they are insanely delicous......


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 5, 2003)

honestly it depends where you are in the process. If you are training for a competition, I wouldn't eat them however if you don't have a comp. coming up, pancakes aren't that bad. I wouldn't eat them every day.


----------

